# FS: 02-03 Maxima INJEN INTAKE



## bugbite77 (Nov 10, 2005)

*I bought it for $245+tax, i am asking $180 Plus Shipping*
I am a long time member of NYCMaximas.org and Maxima.org, both sites with outstanding reputation points. Here are the links to my profile there for reference 

http://forums.nycmaximas.org/member.php?u=562

http://forums.maxima.org/member.php?u=46722


























































License Plate Frame Included









Any Questions or interests e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## bugbite77 (Nov 10, 2005)

Intake sold, thread can be closed.:thumbup:


----------

